# Cat-Box



## Amigo (31 January 2013)

I think this is a great idea! Much better than spamming Soapbox  

So, quick update , Bailey the Bengal is now the proud owner of a hand made cat walking jacket (but hasn't got the idea that the lead is not for playing wth yet) and he has grown so much!

We were feeding him according to the breeder's instructions, but the vet kindly informed us that he was getting tubby and we were feeding him about 3 or 4 times too much  so he is now on a diet! (or what he is supposed to be fed anyway!) and I have just booked him in to have snip and chip... what he doesn't know yet will not hurt him haha

So here are some new piccys 












and exploring taps and water (now his new favourite toy)


----------



## KSR (31 January 2013)

He's lovely  At least 2 of my cats tend to follow me to the loo and jump into the sink every time, hoping I'll turn it on..

I have 8 of them.. Ranging from a seven month old we found near death in the lane outside my house like this (he'd had something to drink, milk replacer and was dry and warm by the time I took the photo):







And now looks more like this:







to a couple of 18 year olds.. The middle cats are 4 and 5 this may/July..

I find it difficult convincing them what they should and shouldn't eat given that I have to leave the right amount out that all get enough every day..


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

Ahh I must get some pics on

seeing as Im a crazy cat lady with 6!!


----------



## Archangel (31 January 2013)

How gorgeous  Bengals are stunning, would love to have one but we already have a moggy that thinks she owns the place .

Love the 'chip and snip'


----------



## Springy (31 January 2013)

My crazy cat lady storage system







Just the ginger one missing lol







A pile of dogs and cats (including the ginger one)


----------



## Dizzydancer (31 January 2013)

Ha ha love your cats on the chairs!


----------



## Loulou2002 (31 January 2013)

http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums...B-AE1E-53FB094F7128-2098-0000034BD53BB6E4.jpg

Tinkerbell...... A cat with thumbs

http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums...6-99D7-36D2BCB666AE-2098-0000033E1BEB8524.jpg

And kipper


----------



## Keen (31 January 2013)

KSR said:



			And now looks more like this:






Click to expand...

Aw!  This is my kind of cat!

We have an array of prim elderly ladies, and a degenerate old boy who likes to bite and/or shag one's feet, and who costs us a fortune in thyroid pills! 

No pics, though, soz.


----------



## meandmrblue (31 January 2013)

I've got 2 black stable cats they keep the mice away not too good with the rats though.they are getting on a bit now but still bring creatures home to me.


----------



## bexj (31 January 2013)

Bailey is stunning. We lost our beautiful Bengal boy on Monday, absolutely heartbroken:-(


----------



## Feathered (31 January 2013)

Oh no bexj, that is so sad.   can't imagine what I would do without my crazy Bengal.


----------



## duckling (31 January 2013)

I'm loving all these cat photos, more please!! 

KSR - I love your ginge 

Here are my kits, brothers  They live at my parents, I've been moved out for years but I still love going home to see them, have a cuddle and laugh at how daft they are!

Felix:











Finley











The fire engine was their Christmas present, they love it!! 

bexj - so sorry to hear about your cat


----------



## MagicMelon (31 January 2013)

OP, Bailey is gorgeous!  Love Bengals.  My two are little nutters.  As someone who has always had 'normal' cats (my mum was in the CPL so lots of rescues) - bengals aren't normal at all!  They're like mini dogs...  Mine are always in trouble and have the strangest habits.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (31 January 2013)

Kimberley







Gandalf


----------



## E13 (31 January 2013)

That fire truck is fab!!!


----------



## Circe (31 January 2013)

This is Artemis







And this is Circe, both females, both from the local pound We think Arte' is Circes daughter. 







this is our first cat Pusskins, she turned up one day, looking thin and sorry for herself, and she refused to leave. We found her owner, who said she didn't like her, and didnt' want her back.... She could be quite aggressive at the start, but ended up a really cutie


----------



## hackneylass2 (1 February 2013)

Great idea this catbox.

Lovely cats sorry for your loss Bexj we lost our beloved 23 year old Sylvie in November to kidney failure.

I must have hundreds of pics of her but this one sums her up I think - she was a darling.


----------



## Chestersmummy (1 February 2013)

I really need to put pics of my 3 puddy cats.
I love all the gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Montyforever (1 February 2013)

The one and only Tinkerbelle .. 







She's a pro, been terrorising family and friends for 12 years, moans, groans and grumbles if things don't go her way and will do anything for cheese!


----------



## Amigo (1 February 2013)

Thanks guys  and yes, he really is like a little dog.. he is so intelligent ... he had his teeth round the taps trying to turn them on this morning and he picked up the plug, put it in the sink and then flipped it over because it was upside down!  

I love the tri-coloureds that some of you have, like Tinkerbelle, Kimberly and Pusskins. I was hoping to get one similar until I discovered Bengals - and Bailey!


----------



## catxx (1 February 2013)

Gorgeous kitties everyone!

Here's mine, she's called Minky, she's 16 and we got her from the RSPCA when she was 6. She's my dad's now after I moved out, his little shadow. Little does my dad know the reason I really adopted her was so she could be his companion after myself and my brother moved out, so he wasn't alone. She does her job well (including sitting in his suitcase when he has to go away on business).


----------



## duckling (1 February 2013)

E13 (and any others whose cats love boxes and fancy saving the world  ) - here's the website: http://www.suck.uk.com/products/catplayhouse/

I might get them the plane next year!


----------



## pines of rome (1 February 2013)

This is my little cat family!https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....03x403/32153_432210626851041_1430594767_n.jpg


----------



## Amymay (1 February 2013)

KSR said:








Click to expand...

He looks just like my Tolly - he has smiley eyes.


----------



## Fallenrose (1 February 2013)

Couldn't leave my two puds out! Gigi and Maurice, both deaf house cats. Very big personalities!

Loving everyone elses piccies!


----------



## Spottyappy (2 February 2013)

Duckling,that website is brilliant,great gift ideas for humans as well as the felines!
Never worked out how to post photos,so just enjoying everyone else's!


----------



## Tr0uble (2 February 2013)

Ooh love the Bengal!

I have two BengalxMainecoon...who are mental!

I don't mind their over exuberance though, they both went missing last summer (a week apart) and after an agonising 5 weeks we had two magic phone calls in one weekend....again seperately! Goblin, the little girl, had been handed in as a stray (yay for microchips!) and then the day after I got a call from a local vet saying they had Moglet, but he'd been poisoned and was fitting. It was a tense 24 hours but the little fighter pulled through and I got both my furbabies back!

As kittens....Goblin...












Moglet (he's always been a goof!)












And now they are 15 months old, and HUGE!

Goblin...












Moglet...












And because they adore each other...


----------



## stacey_lou (2 February 2013)

hackneylass2 said:



			Great idea this catbox.

Lovely cats sorry for your loss Bexj we lost our beloved 23 year old Sylvie in November to kidney failure.

I must have hundreds of pics of her but this one sums her up I think - she was a darling.





Click to expand...

Wow she is beautiful

Here's my girlie or rather my daddy's little girl, mitsie is a Siamese


----------



## stacey_lou (2 February 2013)

Tr0uble - your kitties clearly love each other.

Lovely to see posts on here about cats


----------



## stacey_lou (2 February 2013)

Had to share


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (2 February 2013)

I have to have cats vicariously until I can have my own 
Here is Missy/Percy the cat who has adopted my mum.





She is built like a sumo cat, acts as a body guard for Tazzy and likes eating whole rabbits.

This is Tazzy the wuss who is my cat really but lives with mum he is 10yo rescue who we have had 6 years. 






MiL cats Jinx and Lil ginge


----------



## erminex (3 February 2013)

Technically speaking Lady -used- to belong to us, until she took exception to the dog and thus moved in with the neighbour. She can still be spotted outside on a nice day, expecting you to throw her ham over the fence. She was quite ill recently (her age is starting to show :<) so she lived in my room for a time- I'd forgotten how nice snuggles are with kitties.


----------



## Emilieu (3 February 2013)

Love this thread and all the beautiful pusscats  this is my jazz, the best cat in all the world






And this is Holly. Who is mine by default and just lucky that she is cute


----------

